# Another lost paddle.



## Sam F (Jun 27, 2005)

Lost an AT2 in Zoom Flume of all places. Saturday, July 1.

My name and number are on both blades. I think it jammed in the rocks in the first hole. That's where I flipped and while rolling it grabbed. We never saw it flush and there were lots of spectators. 

There's a case of beer (your choice and yes I said a case) and some good karma in for its safe return.

Sam 303-594-8161.


----------

